# Ears down after bath



## fundj112 (Jan 10, 2013)

I used to bath our puppy every 15 days,as usual I bath her yesterday and from then his ears went down and not standing.So is there any problem or it will solve soon. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JohnD (May 1, 2012)

Why do you bath her every 15 days?
WOW seems like a lot...
My pup gets only a few a year...(doesn't smell) haha..


----------



## FrankieC (Aug 15, 2012)

Not sure bathing every 15 days is the best idea for your pup. How old is she? Teething can sometimes bring the ears down temporarily.


----------



## fundj112 (Jan 10, 2013)

It's 3 months old. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Teething can make the ears do crazy thing. Also.... why are you bathing your pup so much?!?!?! That's excessive. Also a good way to dry out your pups skin which can cause problems (dandruff, dull coat, etc)


----------



## Phoenix14 (Mar 12, 2014)

fundj112 said:


> I used to bath our puppy every 15 days,as usual I bath her yesterday and from then his ears went down and not standing.So is there any problem or it will solve soon.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Did the ear situation ever fix I had to bathe my pup because she slid in pinesol and now her ears are down I feel so guilty.


----------



## mydogs (May 4, 2012)

She's only 3 months her ears will go up and down. I wouldn't bathe every 2 weeks you will dry her hair and skin out


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

